# Sata II oder Sata III SSD



## Kokopalme (15. November 2010)

Morgen,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir eine SSD als Sysstemplatte zu besorgen. Z.Z. benutze ich eine WD Cavier Blue 500Gb HDD. 

Ich hab mich mal ein bisschen umgeschaut und bin bei 2 SSD's aufmerksam geworden. 

Zum einen die OCZ Vertex 2 mit 60Gb mit Sata II Anschluss und zum anderen die 
Crucial RealSSD C300 64Gb mit Sata III.
Die Crucial hat eben eine höhere Leserate, dafür ist die Schreibrate gering, was doch aber fürs OS unwichtig ist, oder?

Preislich nehmen die sich fast nix. Nun wollte ich von euch wissen, ob die 6Gb/s SSD wesentlich schneller ist als die Sata II SSD.

mein Mainboard ist ein MSI 880GMA-e45 mit SB 850 Chipsatz.

Die SSd solte auschließlich für das OS und eventuell autostart Programme sein. Spiele und Daten sollen nachwievor auf einer Hdd bleiben.

lg

Christian


----------



## Vaykir (15. November 2010)

wenn es nur eine so kleine (ca 60GB) sein soll, würde ich an deiner stelle zur Vertex 2 greifen.
Sie besitzt den Sandforce controller und ist im schreiben wesentlich schneller.

wenn du noch einige zeit warten kannst (ca. ende der woche) kann ich dir nen test zu den lesewerten der C300 am SataIII controller liefern. dazu fehlt mir leider seit 3 wochen das mainboard zu... -.-

die Crucial lohnt wenn erst überhaupt ab 128GB.


----------



## Kokopalme (15. November 2010)

Hier wird die SSD "getestet" und als die schnellst beschreiben. 



> Sie besitzt den Sandforce controller und ist im schreiben wesentlich schneller.



Ist die Schreibrate denn so wichtig, wenn man nur das OS drauf hat? Ich dachte, da wäre vorallem die Lesegeschwindigkeit wichtig und die ist nun mal bei der Crucial massig höher.

lg

christian


----------



## Vaykir (15. November 2010)

ich würde die c300 auch als die schnellste beschreiben. aber de news sind schon fast 1 jahr alt und im gegensatz zu crucial haben andere hersteller schon einige ihrer SSDs "refreshed".

letztendlich liegt die entscheidung natürlich bei dir, aber ich würde zur vertex greifen, wenns eh nur 60gb sein sollen.

außerdem gibt es auch etliche tests wo die platte an sata II controllern wesentlich besser läuft als an dem eigendlich vorgesehenen sata III. in wie fern das aber zutrifft, kann ich (wie schon erwähnt) erst in ein paar tagen sagen.


----------



## Kokopalme (15. November 2010)

ich warte dann erstmal auf deinen Testbericht.


----------



## PEG96 (15. November 2010)

Die corsair force serie es ebenfalls empfehlenswert


----------



## Kokopalme (15. November 2010)

Wie gesagt, es soll ja nur das OS drauf und deswege ist doch nur eine hohe Lesegeschwindigkeit wichtig, oder?


----------



## roheed (15. November 2010)

hier findest alle wichtigen infos zu SSD....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...s-und-alle-wichtigen-infos-zum-thema-ssd.html

schon gelesen?


----------



## roheed (15. November 2010)

doppelpost ?! Hä`? naja kann gelöscht werden


----------



## Vaykir (15. November 2010)

dein thread sollte mal irgendwie gepinnt werden oder fett in rot als popup erscheinen 
aber wozu pinnen, wenn er eh immer unter den top 5 im laufwerksforum steht ^^ hrhr


----------



## roheed (15. November 2010)

ja ich weiß auch nicht mit wem ich schlafen muß das er oben angepint wird XD
das er immer unter den top 5 ist sorgen wir ja schon kräftig für 

Haben es auch schon in die top 10 insgesamt vom ganzen laufwerksforum geschaft^^
und das in nur 3 wochen. Ich bin guter dinge das wir den zweiten platz, hinter
dem angepinten in kürze schafen werden ^^


----------



## Kokopalme (15. November 2010)

Klar hab ich deinen Thread gelesen. 
Deswegen bin ich ja auch auf die Vertex 2 und die Crucial aufmerksam geworden.
Was nur leider nicht in dem Thread beantwortet wird(oder ich finds net), ob die Schreibgeschwindigkeit für das starten des OS wichtig ist. Denn danach würde sich meine Entscheidung richten, ob Vertex 2 oder Crucial C300


----------



## Vaykir (15. November 2010)

ja aber der thread is dafür da um genau sowas *DA *zu stellen und nix extra aufzumachen^^


----------



## roheed (15. November 2010)

jo für sowas ist der thread eigentlich gedacht. jeder soll offene fragen dort reinhängen 
anstatt einen neuen Thread aufzumachen. Wenn sie nicht wie pilze aus dem boden 
schießen würden, würde ich ja gar nichts sagen aber es ist halt leider so. 
Und jedes mal läufts aufs gleiche hinaus. 

so deine frage hats ins FAQ geschaft 



> Q : Sind die Schreibwerte einer SSD für eine Systemplatte relevant?
> A : Diese frage kann man nur mit einem Ja-ein beantworten.
> 
> In erster Linie sind die Schreibwerte für eine Systemplatte recht irrelevant.
> ...


----------

